
Iowa, Pigs, Microchips, and Founding Silicon Valley - davis
http://joshldavis.com/2016/06/20/iowa-pigs-microchips-and-founding-silicon-valley/
======
11thEarlOfMar
It's a fun story. I would venture to guess that each of the 'traitorous 8' had
their moments that would have changed the course of their lives and of Silicon
Valley. Least of which is Andy Grove, whose dogged pursuit of process
repeatability is what enabled Fairchild to mass produce their circuits.

